# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Shkrimtarë shqiptarë >  Abdylazis Islami

## Vanilla_Angel

Shenime per Shkrimtarin Abdylazis ISLAMI

Abdylazis ISLAMI lindi me 29 Korrik 1930 ne fshatin Gajre te Tetoves. Rrjedh nga nje familje kurbetqare. Shkollen fillore e kreu ne vendlindje, kurse gjimnazin e ulet gjate okupacionit ne Tetove. Shkollen normale dhe Akademine Pedagogjike, Gjuhen dhe Letersine Shqipe ne Shkup. Njehere punoi si mesues e mandej si arsimtar i gjuhes shqipe ne Tetove. Kjo pune i zgjati prej vitit 1952-1970. Ne vitin 1970-1979 qe gazetar prane Radio Shkupit, ku edhe doli ne pension. Prej atehere jetoi dhe punoi ne Tetove. Prej vitit 1981-1991 qe redaktor teknik ne revisten letrare e kulturale ne Shkup. Ne vitin 1990 qe anetar i Keshillit Iniciativ ne Prishtine per pajtimin e gjakut ne Tetove e rrethine. Pajtoi, bashke me krushqit e pajtimit, 98 familje.
Qe ne shkolle te mesme merrej me shkrime, shkruante poezi,tregime , romane, drama; merrej edhe me kritike letrare dhe eseistike, merrej me mbledhjen dhe studimin  e folklorit shqiptar te Sharrit; merrej edhe me perkthime letrare nga maqedonishtja dhe kroatishtja.
Deri tash eshte perkthyer ne gjuhet: turqishte, maqedonishte, arabishte, italishte, kroatishte, sllovenishte, gjermanishte, anglishte, suedishte, rusishte, rumunishte, hungarishte, vietnamishte, disa me panorama e disa me antologji.
Vdiq me 16 Gusht 2005 ne Tetove.

----------


## Vanilla_Angel

Opusi krijues i shkrimtarit Abdylazis ISLAMI

1.	“Kenget e zgjuara”, Prishtine 1968.Vjersha per te ritur
2.	“Era dhe vargjet”, vjersha per te rritur, Prishtine 1964
3.	“Mengjezi ne fshat”, vjersha per femije, Shkup 1965
4.	“Soditje nga toka”, Prishtine 1969
5.	“Barka nder vale”, vjersha per te rritur,Shkup 1971
6.	“Kujtime dhe endrra”, vjersha e tregime per femije, Prishtine 1972
7.	“Oaza”, vjersha per te rritur, Shkup 1973
8.	“Gurgurina”, vjersha per te rritur, Prishtine 1974
9.	“Fatiana”, roman per te rritur,Prishtine 1975
10.	“Ujrat”,vjersha per te rritur,Shkup 1976
11.	“Korrieri Artan Arta”, poeme per pioneret, Prishtine 1976
12.	“Agullina”, sonete per te rritur, Prishtine 1978
13.	“Drite ne sfond”, kurora sonetike dhe vjersha per te rritur,Prishtine 1980
14.	“Per qepallat e qiellit varen plepat”, vjersha per te rritur, Shkup 1983
15.	“Perralla popullore nga Sharri”, folklor, Shkup 1985
16.	“Maje malesh”, Prishtine 1985
17.	“Vajza e panjohur”, roman per femije dhe te rinj, Prishtine 1985
18.	“Meleroti”, vjersha,poeme e tregime per femije,Shkup 1986
19.	“ Krimi ne tempull”, roman per femije e te rinj, Prishtine 1987
20.	“Yjet e vendlindjes”, Tirane 1987
21.	“Romancat e nje nate vere”, vjersha per te rritur, Shkup 1987
22.	“Pellumbi sqeparte”, roman per femije, Shkup 1988
23.	“ Zerat nga maja”, vjersha per te rritur, Prishtine 1988
24.	“Endrrat bulojne ne Eldorado”, poeme dhe vjersha per te rritur, Shkup 1990
25.	“Vogelushi I fshatit Lashtor”,poeme,tregime per femije e te rinj, Shkup 1992
26.	“Hekurani ne Artas” roman per te rinj, Shkup 1993
27.	“Agimesha e ngujuar ne shate shpella”. Drame per femije e te rinj, Shkup 1994
28.	“Kuvendi I guximtareve”,drame per femije e te rinj,Shkup 1994
29.	“Arianda”, drame per femije e te rinj, Shkup 1994
30.	“Peshperitjet e udhetarit plak”, poezi per te ritur, Shkup 1995
31.	“Nica”, poeme per te ritur, Tetove 1995
32.	“Tatuazhe”, tregime per te ritur, Shkup 1996
33.	“Te treturit nga Projona”, roman per te rritur, Tetove 1996
34.	“Dredhia”, roman per te ritur, Tetove 1996
35.	“ Farsa e katrahures”, roman per te ritur, Tetove 1997
36.	“ Shpata ne lulishte”,poezi per te rritur, Tetove 1997
37.	“ Gjurmet e valeve ne shkemb”, tregime per femije
38.	 “ Kater kalores”, permbledhje vjershash per femije
39.	“ Mrizoni dhe Euridika”, roman per femije e te rinj, Tetove 2005

----------


## DEN_Bossi

39 libra .....waw waw ... po pse nuk permendet ky emer ne letersine shqipe... ??

----------


## Vanilla_Angel

Në kujtim të atyre që na deshën


Ku janë ata që na i prekën zemrat,
Që na e përflakën shpirtin nga mallëngjimi?
Shteret ndonjëherë gejzeri i syve,
Apo edhe gjatë do të gufojë nga shpirti
Me të njëjtën valë,me të njëjtën dhimbë?
Sytë e tyre bëjnë dritë në një ditë të këputur,
Në një cast shndërruar në luledielli
Kur toka në lebetitje u plasi nën këmbë.
Ortekët i mbuluan castet e heshtjes
Më të rëndë se zhvendosja e diellit në qiell.
Prehja është ngulcitëse.mali ronitet
Duke dashur të përplaset mbi trupin e tij
Dhe mbi anijen glabëruarnga valët e thikta.
Nëpër dafina mbeten valët e ajrit
Si përgjigje të pazëvendësueshme të kohës
Që s’di të preket,që s’di të mbruhet.
Kuarci ia puth venën zogut të natës
Dhe gjaku i zi i jep ngjyrë mbarë detit.
Deri te mëngjesi dielli është bandil bohem
Veshur e mbathur me leckat e kacorreve.
Vete t’i ulë majat e maleve deri në rrëzë,
Vete t’i ngrehë urat e takimeve mallëngjyese,
Që ta shfuqizojë brengën e ngathët 
E ta clirojë rrugën brerore të ëndrrës,
Rrugën,që ka kalesë të sheshtë nga rrëmeti!

( shtator, 1990)
Abdylazis Islami



Vazhdimi i vetvetes

Trim është ai, që me tehun e fjalës
Me saktësi pret tehun e shpatës,
Por edhe ai që heq dorë përgjithmonë
Nga kënaqësitë, që nuk sjellin lumturi.
Do të habitesh mbase aq shumë,
Kur e paprekshmja do të prekë ëmbël
Duke dalë nga capi yt me kohën në dorë.
Toka, zjarri, uji e ajri lëvizin,
Vetëm koha nuk lëviz në mënyrë anakronike,
Lëviz vetëm kuptimi për kohën,
Koha stimulon dhe mat lëvizjen.
Nëse mbetesh pas shpinës së kohës,
Hapërimi yt s’i takon amshueshëm 
As tokës, as zjarrit, as ujit, as ajrit,
Jashtë tyre nuk mund të të njohin.
Nëse heqish dorë nga mijëra dëshira,
Që s’u përshtaten vuajtjeve për kenaqësi,
Do të jesh me kohë ana e pestë e botës
Dhe vazhdimi i përjetshëm i vetvetes
Në balancë të saktë të kohës.

(21 gusht 1991)

----------


## Vanilla_Angel

> 39 libra .....waw waw ... po pse nuk permendet ky emer ne letersine shqipe... ??



Bossi nuk e di ju sa keni degjuar per kete Shkrimtar...Eshte Shkrimtar bashkekohor ketu ne MAqedoni... Dhe kam nderin ta prezantoj ne kete Forum

----------


## DEN_Bossi

te them te drejten eshte hera e pare qe e degjoj. te lutem nese ke mundesi na bjer sa me shume nga shkrimet e tija sepse po behem kurjoz. 
BY

----------


## Vanilla_Angel

Përkushtim

T’i brengë më e keqe se brenga që ngërcit,shtang
Në hirin e këngës.Sharjet mbillen,rriten
Duke futur rrënjë në vesh.Kohë meskine
Me gojë të cara meskinësh, ujqër nëpër trarë.

Gjakun nuk ua fali për ëndërat tuaja me duar
Mbi zjarrin e trupit tim.Bliri im i molltë
Ka nxjerrë filiza të rrinj.Të qartë e kanë rrugën
Edhe pa ju.Ujësisisë i riten kuajt e pegazit.

Buzët i lëpini e keni mbetur pa gishtërinj
Në dorën e fatit tuaj.Fat i thënshin erësirës
Që ua shndrëit rrugën e verbër! Kujtimi im
E ka mëngjesin e vet,i juaji këmbët a i ka?

Amaneti

Shkëmb i dashur,po ta lë amanetin tim:
Të flasësh për mua,për zjarrin që kam
Në zemër,për ëndërrat,për shpresën,
Për diellin ngri që nuk më shuhet në gji.

Poezinë e kam ninëz,të mos ma lëndosh,
Shpirti im është zog që cicëron në të.
Te ti e nisa fjalën dhe këngën e parë,
Erdha t’i them mbase edhe të fundit.

Besomë,nuk kam ndryshuar as me ëndërra,
As me vision.Në vargun tim ka pranverë
Në vazhdime.Shtatë zemra regëtinë në të
Për jetën,për këngën,për poezinë e re.

Zirë njëshmërie

Nga puplat e drurit
I njejti gjeth përsëritet
Me të njejtën erë,
Me të njejtën ngjyrë  ezirë,
Me të njejtën bukuri dhe shëmti,
Me të njejtën vujtje dhe lumturi.
Asgjë s’është e njejtë
Pa njëshmërinë e vet;
Ndryshimi kryhet 
Brenda ndryshimit të vet,
Për të mbetur i njejtë
Me rrënjën që s’i ndërron.
Me fanatizëm e ruan qenësinë
Dhe harrohet në identitet
Të jetë vecse cka është vet:
Edhe prej hirit veten e zgjon.
Gjithcka ndodh në lëvizje 
Në marrëveshje me lavdërinë
Qenësia mbetet e njejtë,
Pa të njejtët,
Me ëndërrat 
e dashurinë.

(19 qershor 1990)

P.S. Do te vazhdoj te postoj edhe me shume ne ditet e ardheshme... Ju falemnderit per kujdesin

----------


## Vanilla_Angel

KUR FOLA UNE TI S'ISHE ME

Kishe deshire te riinim prane e prane,
Kur shpjegoje te degjoja me kujdes,
Si shpuza ujin t'i thithja mendimet tua
S'te kisha pare ne tjeter vend kurre.
Kur flitje heshtjen e kisha urti,
Te degjoja me kujdes deri ne harrim
Ti ne dashurine time ishe fare e rralle,
Dhe kisha deshire te flitje sa me shume.
Une te kurseja pa mase nga harresa,
dhe me heshtje shpreha nderrimin ndaj teje.
Por, kur mora te flas une, ti me s'ishe;
heshtjes sime aktive i dhash pergjigje
Ne vetmine time krejtesisht te qete
Kurse ti u ndave pa u pershendetur.
Qe atehere telat e lyres u ben all,
Ajo gjithmone te kerkon me nate e me dite,
Po meqe s'je me ne poezine time e rralle
Borxh ta pata thjeshtesine e kesaj kenge.

Abdylazis Islami - Poezia eshte e marre nga vellimi poetik "OAZA"

----------


## Vanilla_Angel

C' shkruan te tjeret per Abdylazis Islamin??

"...Abdylazis Islami ka thyer logjiken tradicionale te poezise shqipe dhe qe deshiron ta ruaje dhe e ruan nje logjike te tille. Keshtu do te mund te thuhej se A.I. na shfaqet si nje kualitet. Ky poet na imponohet me vlerat e pamohueshme se e ka krijuar pervojen dhe vizionin e vet jetesor, me cka e sintetizon poezine e vet dhe te imponohet si poet i cili ka krijuar stilin personal, fizionomine artistike...."

Rexhep Qosja, "Kritika Letrare", Prishtine


"...Abdylazizi eshte i shqetesuar dhe i preukupuar jo vetem si poet, por edhe si filozof ku ne nje varg thote: " Mundohem ta zbuloj egon time", andaj nje nga tiparet e vepres se tij eshte univerzaliteti, ndersa gjuha poetike, eshte karakteristika ne veprat e tij..."

Adriatik Kallulli, ne 40- vjetorin e krijimtarise se Abdylazis Islamit (29 tetor 1994)

"...Ne kohen kur krijoi Abdylazis Islami duhej ose vargut t'ia veme kembet ne fyt, ose te shkohej ne burg. AI krijoi ne heshtje. Akujt nuk i tha te shkruaje dicka per te. Ai cdo here qe modest. Modestia e krijoi ate. Ai eshte nje hedhes i fjollave te fjales qe krijojne bukuri..."

HAsan Mekuli, Prishtine

"...Asnjehere emrin e tij s'e mbuloi harresa. Edhe me pak: vepren e tij poetike, qe prej vargut te pare e deri ne librin e pare, e edhe ne vazhdim, deri ne shtim, ne shume vellime ai ishte 'Njeri qe peshperit' ne jete i qete, kurse ne vargje termet...

Maksut Shehu, Flaka 1990


"... Vendlindja si nocion per Abdylazis Islamin eshte nje pasqyre e tij jetesore - kuptimore ku percepton e shenon cdo gje te rendesishme qe ndodh brenda e jashte saj, ku jeta le apo merr dicka. Poeti eshte ne levizje ekzistenciale me token e tij gurore dhe deshiron te pasoje nje deliresi shpirterore, nje katarze dhe perkundrejt perpelitjeve e zatatjeve te gjata, bredhjeve e udhetimeve ne vete e jashte saj, shpesh me pasoja te renda, perkunder presioneve te ndryshme te ngjyres e ftohtesise se gurit, Abdylazis Islami megjithate ne ate natyre te ashper, burrerore, veren se dicka po ngjallet, po leviz; se gurgurina e tij prej dites ne dite po nderron...'

Ali Podrimja, "Maje malesh"

----------


## Nolird

*NJËSOJ*

Hoqe s’hoqe, vuajte s’vuajte, njësoj;
Të ndoqën s’të ndoqën, prapë njësoj.


U dridhe s’u dridhe nëpër jetë, njësoj;
Mbete me të meta, apo s’mbete, njësoj.


Arrite shumë, apo s’arrite hiç, njësoj;
U dallove, apo s’u dallove hiq, njësoj.


Pate shumë armiq, apo s’pate, njësoj;
S’pate shteg, apo pate, prapë njësoj.


Si për ata që s’kërkojnë mëshirë, njësoj;
Si për çanaklëpirës, të gjorë, njësoj.


Kjo botë mbeti me shumë të meta, njësoj;
Si për martirin, si për katilin, njësoj!

                     (1993)

----------


## Nolird

40."Analogjitë Prometeike" Ese, korrik 2002 Tetovë
41."Feniksi" poezi per te rritur, 2001 Tetovë
42."Përtej Kohës" poezi per te rritur, qershor 2005 Tetovë

----------


## Vanilla_Angel

> 40."Analogjitë Prometeike" Ese, korrik 2002 Tetovë
> 41."Feniksi" poezi per te rritur, 2001 Tetovë
> 42."Përtej Kohës" poezi per te rritur, qershor 2005 Tetovë


Shume falemnderit per Asistencen, te jam mirenjohese  :shkelje syri:

----------


## Vanilla_Angel

PROLOG

Une jam gjithcka ne gjithcka
Tha genjeshtra
Dhe hyri nder trajta
e ndertoi veten;
Kurse arsyeja tha:
Zbuloje te verteten
qofte edhe ne fund
te fundit te detit...

Dhe vete krijoi nje fron
per trajtat e jetes.

Kur arsyeja u perqendrua
ne detin me vale,
genjeshtra hyri ne jete
e u be engjell ne perralle;

Kurse deshira e re u be arene
ndeshjesh te vjetra.

Keshtu pelciti lufta
edhe kunder te vertetes
dhe lindi kaosi
Ne det
Nder vale!

----------


## KUSi

lum si ne tetovaret qe kemi pat nje shkrimtar te madh si ABDYLAZIZ ISLAMI

----------


## Nolird

*Bindje* 

vetëm dita ditën e pushotn
Kur njëra hyn e plotë në tjetrën.
Nata e gjatë - nga dita e plogësht,
S'ka natë kur s'të mjafton dita.
Kalit të ditës ia vunë ngosën
Të kuptohet si të venë punët
Rreth dëshirës që merr flakë,
Rreth vullnetit që zhvendos kodrën
E u jep krah pëllumbave në qiell.
Te okullisti i zhvendosën sytë
Për ta bindur kohën e vet 
Se uji mundet të vete edhe përpjetë
Po s'kuptojnë se kthimi i tij 
I bart lëmishte të pavlershme.

       (20 dhjetor 1990)

----------


## Nolird

Triptik
1.
Mbi gërmadhat e reja
Të një qyteti të lashtë,
Ku çohet të vjellat
Nga fjalët pise - nga sharjet,
Ku ëndrat e gurta rrënohen
Si kulla prej letre
(Që nga pragu në prag)
Nga kuçedra e çelikta
Të kohës sonë të përdhosur
Që i ndërsen gishti
I dorës së përlyer me gjak,
Fëmijët lotët e nxehtë
I kullojnë mbi gërmadha
Dhe një transparent
Bartin buzagaz
Pingul me ren-
Të kesaj Toke jemi!

----------


## no name

> lum si ne tetovaret qe kemi pat nje shkrimtar te madh si ABDYLAZIZ ISLAMI



Krejt te mirat i kemi ne  :buzeqeshje: 

p.s Pergezime per temen Dona

----------


## Nolird

*Përimtime*

Njeriu, pa shpresë të kolluar,
Të turbullt e ka ardhmerinë.

Lumi, me urë të fortë,
I përgëzon brigjet e ndara.

----------


## tolky

*Në Çast*

Futem neper bungaje si neper viteti e mia,
Syte me zene ne drurin gjysme te thare,
Une e shikoi ate ai me shikon mua,
Te humbur n'zabel qendrojme te ngurrosur.
Ai flet per hallet e mia e une per te tijat,
Derdhemi ne bar uje qe vetem rrjedhe,
Futemi ne rrekene me cucuritje e zurkaje
Dhe qetesia lenuret nga oshetima.
Asnje zog s'mund te shihet i nderruar,
Ikim nga rrekeja dhe ngadale vime ne vete.
Mbi degen e thyer te lisit qendron korbi,
Sa cudi, kur te ike vetedija ne cast!

                 (2002)

----------


## tolky

*Me Koken Ne Dore*

Hija ime me ndjek gjer tek lumi 
Gjer tek lumi me ndjek dhe qielli,
Ne lume futen nje miljarde yjesh
Drejt detit qe me do dhe e dua 

Qielli im stolisur me inxhi,
Me nje lume yjesh mes per mes;
Lagunes lundron koha ime plle:
Me perkedhel me shushunja dhe iriqe!

E marr koken n'dore, si fener,
Te shoh rrugen qe me con metej,
Te futem ne anije Labia
Dhe t'arrij, kur fisi te marshoje.

(2002)

----------

